# Did chat just go down?



## Mindfire (Sep 10, 2012)

what gives?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, something happened but it's back now =)


----------



## Aosto (Sep 10, 2012)

I wasn't in any chat sessions so I couldn't tell you. But I have noticed a general lag in the site within the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 10, 2012)

It's gone again...


----------



## Ireth (Sep 10, 2012)

Gone for me too. :/


----------



## Sheilawisz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey everyone, is the site and everything working well for you, now??


----------



## Black Dragon (Sep 10, 2012)

It looks like it's working fine now, at least on my end.  Anyone else?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Black Dragon, it's working just fine for me too =)


----------

